# Do you guys ever use hunting blinds when predator hunting?



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm on a mission to start predator hunting and plan on going next Saturday. Being an avid hunter of all other methods, I've never hunted for coyotes, fox, or bobcats but plan to fill the rest of winter with those that are legal to hunt. I have a couple blinds that I use for turkey hunting/rifle hunting and was wondering how effective they were when predator hunting.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the site TDL1245. I hope you enjoy the site and find it informational to you and hope you share with us. I have never used them while predator hunting though have shot some yotes out of ground blinds while Turkey hunting. They would probably work specially if you are bringing younguns along that dont have much patience and dont set to still. It would allow for alot more movement without detection. That was how i got my son and daughter into hunting turkeys with me. It seams like it would be some what of a pain to carry along with what ever else you carry. let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for your response. Much like you, I started using them for turkey hunting and they don't see anything inside whatsoever. My 9 year old shot a gobbler out of one this spring at 10 yards. We videoed the hunt and it was awesome, something we couldn't have done from the ground. My newest blind is the bigger Primos that comes in a backpack sack and just thought it may be a great way to go starting out. I've been bowhunting for several years but have never been able to shoot a coyote or a bobcat with my bow even though I've seen them. I'm hoping to maybe get the upper hand with the use of one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yotes depend on their noses alot so that would be something to keep in mind. Work the wind properly and you should have good luck. I have taken a couple with my bow but it was always by chance while deer hunting out of my tree stands. Never tried calling out of my deer stands though that ought too work as well.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

It all depends on the hunter and his style. Wouldnt work for me, I like to move too much and make alot of sets. I am usually not on set more than 30 min or so. Saying that, I believe yotes can be called and killed from them if you are brushed in good and the dog comes in perfectly. I have seen dogs take me from one side of the tree to the other picking out a shot. Turkey dont pay attention to blinds, a yote will bust you right away. If I were using one I would get the call away from me with a ecaller+ remote and use a decoy. Thats just me, hope it helps and happy huntin.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I think they would be a good idea I just don't take one along as it would be another thing to carry.


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I've been reading stuff on this site all afternoon while watching the football games. My boys and I are excited to get out next weekend and give it a shot. Even if we don't get anything it'll be fun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There could to use if you don't have to pack it to far and especially if you have young hunters with you But once they learn about keeping still you can leave it at home.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 2 man pop up blind that I use occasionally. It folds right up into a tight circle and fits in a backpack type bag. I use an ecaller when I set up the blind.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:



> I have a 2 man pop up blind that I use occasionally. It folds right up into a tight circle and fits in a backpack type bag. I use an ecaller when I set up the blind.


 Where did you find that at?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

For me I use blinds for turkey at times and at times do not.

1. Just another thing to carry
2. Unlike turkey yote have a memory and so I think they would notice it. With that said even it they do they might just come one in.
3. For kids you can move around.
4. Have to carry a chair in too.

I prefer to be mobile, slip in and less movment the better.

BTW....welcome ! hang around for awhile


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Where did you find that at?


I think Cabela's catalog has them. *Item No:* IK-417739 search this item# or search blinds from their home page.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Where did you find that at?


I got mine at Academy but this is the type Rick.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=825364


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't use a blind, but I do have one of these Ghost Blinds ive been wanting to try while predator hunting. I just think it's too much to bother with....

http://www.ghostblind.com/


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I also think if you can just walk into your calling sight sit down and call you stand less chance of giving away your position. By walking in setting up your blind then setting up your caller its just that much more of a chance they will know you are there befor you ever blow a call. I would spend more time on good camo and not worry so much about the blind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought a piece of camo netting several years ago that was big enough to cut in half and make two serape's out of. If i take someone out and they show up in no camo I make them wear one of them, kids too as it masks all the hand movement that just comes naturally to them.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

poe said:


> I also think if you can just walk into your calling sight sit down and call you stand less chance of giving away your position. By walking in setting up your blind then setting up your caller its just that much more of a chance they will know you are there befor you ever blow a call. I would spend more time on good camo and not worry so much about the blind.


 I agree but there are times the blind can offer a little protection from damp cold weather and with my aching joints, it sometimes is worth the effort.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I agree but there are times the blind can offer a little protection from damp cold weather and with my aching joints, it sometimes is worth the effort.


I guess I am younger but I allways found with a really good jacket and pants boots and gloves I don't get cold. What I do sometimes is if I have a place that I do lots of calling at I well make a small blind that I can leave there and let the animals get used to. These blinds if put in the right place can also be used as a deer blind. Also if you can make friends with ranchers that have bails still in there fields or a bail stack in a field ask them to put a few bails close together and you can use these as a blind. They look natural cover movement, block wind and a bail stack can also be a good place to hide a truck. For those of you that hunt foxes a bail stack is also a great place as foxes like to both sleep in them to keep warm and they are usually loaded with mice. Sorry I kind of got off topic haha. But yeah for anyone that uses a blind good for you go for it I just choose not to.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had the same notions too at times.... that of using blinds. But mobility is a key factor for me as I work from stand to stand. The blind would definitely have to be an open-top style blind and not those that are boxed in and enclosed. One good blind that comes to mind are those mirrored-style blinds as they would be effective for concealment and also might serve as an additional 'attractant' should the yote (or other critter) see itself in the mirror.....

only true way to know is to go set one up and hunt it for a while and see how it works for you!!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I thoughts are if you are going to be using a blind it needs to be sitting on the location for a few days before you try to call one in. This will take a lot of your time when you could be in camo making stands killing! The leafy suit has been a favorite for me a my friends with as little to pack around as possible. I have called out of blinds that are permanent all year round with luck.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Check out the ghost blinds if you are going to use one. I was tell just now that there are awesome for calling.


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

What an awesome site and the input is phenominal. I really appreciate all your help and I'll keep you posted if we have any success. My boys are extremely excited to go and this will be a new experience for us. Hopefully they'll at least get to see something. Although I didn't grow up hunting my boys have and I learned a long time ago to not be afraid to ask questions and learn from the experiences of those who are good at what they do. Aside from teaching my boys to hunt, my wife too for that matter, I've also taught them to never develop too much pride so as to not learn something from everyone. Thanks again!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the links guys though I've never used a blind I was just curious and like to check things out, movement is the key as we all know!! RIGHT!!!


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

If I understand TDL's motives correctly, I think he wants to hide the movement of the boys. Then yes by all means, give it a shot. Make the stand a long one keep the calls at low volume and try to use a decoy if possible. Have everything set up and brushed in days before, just like someone mentioned. All you wanna do is maybe set the decoy up and get in and hunt. Keep everything to a minamum. Like i said i wouldnt do it now, but in the future when my twin 2yr old girls go with daddy. You dang right I will sit in a blind before we stay home. Man I hope yal bust a biggun.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

jeremy said:


> If I understand TDL's motives correctly, I think he wants to hide the movement of the boys. Then yes by all means, give it a shot.


I totally missed that point. If that's the case, I say set everyone up in different locations with the decoy and caller out about 50-75 yards in front or in between everyone. With the call placed properly, along with a decoy, you could have kids doing jumping jacks in the background and they would even get to see all of the action!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site!! I have never used a blind and don't think that I will. For me when I'm going into a stand I'm trying to be as quite as I can and I'm trying not to make to much movement so that I don't make it to obvious that I am there. I also like to hit a lot of stands in an outing spending 30 mins. or so at each stand. I think if I was going to use one I would find a spot and set it up a couple days before I was going to hunt so that way you wouldn't have all that noise and movement right before you were going to call. Let us know how it works for you though.


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well the boys and I are venturing out Saturday morning for our first hunt. My oldest is 18 and the youngest is 9. Keeping that in mind, I'm going to gamble on using the blind while they're with me. A friend of mine and I are going on Monday so we'll go without the blind and sit on the ground. My 9 year old can be a little active while hunting but he's excited to go so I'd rather go and not get anything to come into us verses not going at all. Everyone' advice has been very beneficial, thanks a bunch!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

TDL1245 said:


> Well the boys and I are venturing out Saturday morning for our first hunt. My oldest is 18 and the youngest is 9. Keeping that in mind, I'm going to gamble on using the blind while they're with me. A friend of mine and I are going on Monday so we'll go without the blind and sit on the ground. My 9 year old can be a little active while hunting but he's excited to go so I'd rather go and not get anything to come into us verses not going at all. Everyone' advice has been very beneficial, thanks a bunch!


 Good luck on your hunt, I think alot of us forget that we were young once also, never had anyone to take me out when I was young so those that do take out those youngun's helps keep the hunting traditions going, you'd be able to hear those little hearts just a pounding when something comes in close to a blind.


----------

